# Worauf ist beim Stativ zu achten?



## ChristineB (21. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich möchte mir in den nächsten Tagen unbedingt ein Stativ kaufen, welches ich dann im Urlaub benutzen möchte. Allerdings habe ich so gut wie keine Ahnung von Stativen. Insbesondere weiß ich nicht, ob für meine Kamera prinzipiell jedes Stativ in Frage kommt, oder ob es bestimmte Stative für Canon oder Nikon gibt, oder ob irgendwelche Gewindegrößen zu beachten sind oder Ähnliches. Ich selbst habe übrigens eine F80.

Wenn ich noch etwas mehr Zeit hätte, dann würde ich mich hier noch beim Fachhändler oder so beraten lassen, aber die Zeit habe ich leider nicht mehr und daher würde ich auch gerne über ebay das Stativ ersteigern.

Wenn Ihr mir also einen Tip geben könntet, würdet Ihr mir einen großen Gefallen tun.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Christine


----------



## Martin Schaefer (22. Februar 2004)

Hi,

es gibt in der Fotografie nur zwei Gewindedurchmesser. Eines ist bei normalen
Kleinbildkameras üblich und ein etwas größeres wird bei Mittelformat-Kameras
verwendet. Üblich ist das kleine Gewinde, das auch du brauchst. Auf das große
Gewinde wird üblicherweise hingewiesen, sofern vorhanden.

Grundsätzlich tu ich mich immer schwer, billige oder qualitativ mittelmäßige
Produkte zu empfehlen. Deshalb auch hier meine Empfehlung: Manfrotto
Hervorragende Qualität, aber nicht ganz so billig wie Cullmann oder Velbon und
vergleichbares Plastik. Die Auswahl an Stativen und Köpfen von Manfrotto ist sehr
groß und unterscheidet sich sowohl in der Handhabung, als auch in der
Zielrichtung, was den Einsatz angeht.
Hast du eine große Kamera und/oder große Objektive, dann sollte auch das
Stativ und der Schwenkkopf stabiler sein. Hast du aber "nur" normale und damit
vergleichsweise leichte Ausrüstung, dann tut es auch schon ein kleineres Modell.

Vielleicht gibst du uns ein paar Tipps, was du genau an Ausrüstung hast und
was du fotografiere möchtest. Wenn z.B. Makrofotografie oder Panorama zu
deinen Lieblingsbeschäftigungen gehört, dann sollte das Stativ dir dabei auch
helfen können. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ChristineB (22. Februar 2004)

Danke für die Antwort, Martin. Ich dachte mir schon, dass die Gewindedurchmesser einheitlich sind. Es würde ja auch nicht so viel Sinn machen, wenn man für jede Kamera ein anderes Stativ benötigte. Aber man weiß ja nie.

Sicher, man empfiehlt nicht gerne etwas, von dem man weiß, dass es eigentlich nicht viel taugt. Aber ich brauche jetzt erstmal ein Stativ, das zumindest nicht einfach unter meiner Kamera zusammenbricht (ich denke, das dürfte wohl selten der Fall sein) und ansonsten sollte es leicht sein, da ich im Urlaub - wie sonst auch - zu Fuß und mit der Bahn unterwegs sein werde. Das ist alles etwas übereilt und ich werde jetzt für den Urlaub eher ein günstiges Stativ kaufen und mich später etwas ausführlicher damit befassen.

Mein Hauptinteresse gilt den Wetterphänomenen. Also den Haloerscheinungen und Wolken etc. Aber auch der Landschaft und im Frühjahr den Blumen. An Ausrüstung habe ich lediglich ein Sigma 28-70 und 70-300 neben der F80; werde ich im Laufe der Zeit erst verbessern können... 

Über weitere Tips würde ich mich jedenfalls sehr freuen.

Viele Grüße
Christine


----------



## tittli (22. Februar 2004)

wollte bis zu den Ferien auch noch ein Stativ kaufen, nur hab ich auch keine Ahnung was hier so tauglich ist und was nicht.
Also: das Stativ sollte auf die Canon Powershot G5 passen, möglichst leicht und dabei noch stabil sein und nicht zu teuer...wer kann mir etwas empfehlen?
Danke


----------

